# Sticky  Bark to School Photo Contest and Giveaway!



## Administrator

Summer has almost ended, and school is officially back in session! You know what that means? It means it's time to show off a First Day pic of your Golden!

*Share a photo (or one that represents) the first day you brought your Golden home!  *

On *September 15, 2022,* we will hold a random drawing from all qualifying pictures posted to select a winner for a $50 Amazon E-Gift card.
The winner will have seven days to reply to our message verifying their email address, or a new winner will be chosen.
Photos must be posted in this thread. 

Thank you for being part of the community! 😊

- Community Management Team


----------



## laurab18293

the first time I held Billie and picked her up from the breeder <3


----------



## CharSid

Sidney


----------



## chelseah

Hallie with my daughter on our car ride home.


----------



## JulieCAinMA

I flew from CA to WA, rented a car and then drove 2-hours north to pick up this beautiful baby boy! This was the 1st snuggle of many more to come. 
I 💙 my Chuckanut’s Rainbow Over Delicate Arch…better known as Archie!


----------



## Megora

^^^ Jovi's first run around on coming home with me.










^^^ The next morning after Glee came home. Pictures were taken in the backyard while I tried to come up with a story for my family who didn't yet know I had another pup....


----------



## girlwiththegolden

couldn’t pick just one! this is my baby Leo when we first brought him home at 8 weeks old. he still loves rolling around upside down!


----------



## Brian de Llorente

Fido's first day at home at 12 weeks


----------



## Otis-Agnes

Haylie playing with our new puppy (Abby).


----------



## stsmark

Gotcha Day with Zoey!


----------



## cwag

Here's little Rukie on his gotcha day winning the heart of his new big brother.


----------



## Cjm

first day!!!!


----------



## Brinkley12

Broggie's first day home. We love him sooo much! He is such a snuggle bug and shadow.💙


----------



## ArkansasGold

The day I brought my heart girl home:


----------



## Ffcmm

First pic with Monty. fresh off the plane after an 8 hour flight from Australia, at the singapore airport 🥹


----------



## Coastal Pup

Baby Beckett!! I miss those long long eyelashes!


----------



## GoldenLove21422

Oakley joined our family the day before Easter 2022 💜


----------



## HaliaGoldens

My girl Anni on the train ride to the airport with me, and then her first day home meeting our 8 year old girl Liesje; love at first sight. ❤


----------



## stsmark

Loving all of these! Here’s gotcha day for Windy


























Here’s gotcha day for Breezy


----------



## [email protected]

Gotcha day for Juniper
With my daughter:









With Bogie








And crate train fail!


----------



## Deborus12

Dudley with my husband on Gottcha Day.


----------



## diane0905

Gotcha Day for sweet Logan and lucky me:

Home first night:



















Picking him up. I should have swiped some ribbons. 😂










On the way home — we drove six hours to Ocala, spent the night, and got him the next morning to head back home:

“Where are we going lady? Thanks for this cool Jolly Ball!” (He still loves it!)

Logan’s face still looks just like this. He’s also thinking, “Wait until you see how much energy & fun I have in me!!”


----------



## kidfrcleve

Shaun's 1st day.


----------



## Lanark

Seamus discovering his new back yard.


----------



## sevans

Puppy Stig


----------



## Ambgrrr

First day getting Ezio - my husband held him. He was the the most chonkey boy of the litter.










First night home, he didn't know what to do lol, I slept next to his cage that night and a couple nights after because he missed his littermates.










He became so lanky! But still loves all his toys.










He is 1.5 years old now and hates being outside by himself. I have to go out with him. He is such a sweet, gentle guy. I thought these photos were funny.


----------



## KwittyCat

Baby Kira on her Gotcha day!


----------



## Alpheusthegreat

Alphie, the day we brought him home. He still loves laying under tables, but can’t fit under the coffee table anymore!


----------



## rebeccalvb

Our Maisiey's first day home December 17, 2021


----------



## smg15

Cute. Here is my girl Kylie.


----------



## StarBright

Baby Indie when I brought her home 3 years ago.


----------



## StarBright

Baby Fame 10&1/2 years ago


----------



## StarBright

Baby Shiloh, 5 years ago







r


----------



## Rocco1

Rocco’s first car ride to his new home!!! 8 weeks


----------



## MeganR

Here’s our Ella


----------



## Brinkley12

I love these puppy photos so much!


----------



## SRW

You can close the contest now. There has never been a puppy cuter than Jake.


----------



## GoldenDude

My husband with one of the 75 puppies he’s delivered as a volunteer pilot with Canine Companions.


----------



## mariartist

This thread makes me happy!
Here’s ranger, I miss his puppy fluff!

smiling and dreaming on his gotcha day


----------



## Riley's Mom

Miss Zaya the first day she came home at 8 weeks old.


----------



## GoldenChip

First day bringing home our boy and his first car ride home with his security blanket given from the breeder (with his mommy goldens dog scent). He’s looking up at his new mom, crying a little bit every now and then and slowly adjusting ❤


----------



## maggiem

Remy on gotcha day. We just pulled into our garage after picking him up from the breeder.


----------



## SRW

Lily the day we brought her home.


----------



## Marty's Mom

Hi all, our baby Marty first day arrived at home looks cozy and peaceful 🥰


----------



## Eclipse

Mr. Rogers' first day home.


----------



## GoldeninCT

First day home and first time in snow!


----------



## Skillin62693

Administrator said:


> Summer has almost ended, and school is officially back in session! You know what that means? It means it's time to show off a First Day pic of your Golden!
> 
> *Share a photo (or one that represents) the first day you brought your Golden home!  *
> 
> On *September 15, 2022,* we will hold a random drawing from all qualifying pictures posted to select a winner for a $50 Amazon E-Gift card.
> The winner will have seven days to reply to our message verifying their email address, or a new winner will be chosen.
> Photos must be posted in this thread.
> 
> Thank you for being part of the community! 😊
> 
> - Community Management Team











Baileys first pictures being her loving new home at 10weeks old. Red Golden Retriever 💋❤


----------



## Redray

Tully on the ride home.








Tully with first toy.


----------



## Administrator

Please join us in congratulating StarBright for winning the $50 Amazon Gift card in our random giveaway this time around!

StarBright Please keep an eye on your private conversations (PMs), as we will contact you shortly to verify your email address.


*A big thank you and round of applause to all that participated; I loved seeing the puppy pictures! *

~MR


----------

